# Should non-working ferrets still be vaccinated?



## New2Ferrets (May 8, 2015)

Hi,

I am new to keeping ferrets, I have two little Jills arriving with me at the end of May. I have been reading up on vaccinating against canine distemper and was wondering how many ferret owners do this?

My ferrets will not be workers so are unlikely to come into contact with foxes and they are living in a dog-free home. The only time they might come into contact with a dog is if they are taken through to my parents where they will be near vaccinated dogs.

I am more than happy to vaccinate them if it is necessary, so don't get me wrong I'm not trying to worm out of this. But if it is unnecessary I would rather avoid potential stress and unwanted side effects.

Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm new to ferrets too. I adopted my little Jill from a rescue centre and they are all rehomed as non-working ferrets and all come vaccinated and neutered etc... I wouldn't vaccinate her annually but I think they at least need their initial vaccinations. I'm sure the lady at the rescue centre said every 3 years if your worried about exposure after that. I have a dog and have dogs that come to the house occasionally so I will probarbly have to keep her up to date. I need to do some more research. I've also got mine insured and need to look at getting her micro chipped.


----------



## New2Ferrets (May 8, 2015)

@SarahBugz , who did you get her insured with? I've only been able to find one pet insurer for ferrets and with a quote of more than £400 /annum for the pair I've decided to risk paying for vets bills if and when they come.


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

Exotic Direct. Was about £100 for the year. I'm paying it monthly over 10 months. https://www.exoticdirect.co.uk/pet-insurance
I did a quote online. Left it about a week and then they emailed me a 10% off voucher 

She's insured for up to £2000 with an excess of £65.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

The vaccine is for dogs not ferrets and those that are vaccinated have just as much chance of dying of canine distemper as those that aren't vaccinated against it, really it's a personal preference thing about vaccinating against it, if you want to jab them then do so but if you don't then don't. I never have and I've heard some awful stories of side effects to the vaccine so I still don't, for example about 3 years ago, a rescue in Cheshire lost 90 ferrets to distemper, all of which were vaccinated against it and the small few that weren't didn't get ill and die. I've never had a distemper problem in any of my ferrets and they're working ferrets too. (I've had ferret for nearly 10 years)

If you decide to get them vaccinated then have them done every 3 to 5 years so you do not over vaccinate them.


----------



## New2Ferrets (May 8, 2015)

Update following my post last year:

My girls are almost a year old now and I decided not to vaccinate. I asked the vet's opinion at the time they were getting spayed and she did not see a need, especially given they are not working.

She explained that a lot of US sites will recommend vaccinating, but in the UK any domestic dogs they come into contact with should be vaccinated and not pose a risk.


----------

